# Where to find different wood



## geigs (Nov 8, 2006)

I need help finding a local or somewhat local place to buy smokin' wood.  All I can find is hockory and mesquite - I like those, but I want to get into fruit woods and some others.  I have tried the net but have found shipping to be a real pocket book pinch!

Does anyone have any ideas - I am in the greater minneapolis area (south of mpls specifically)

Any help or guidence would be appreciated!


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd like to call your attention to this post. Aside from my own, there are some very good suggestions about how and where to get firewood.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/vie...944&highlight=


----------



## ultramag (Nov 9, 2006)

Geigs, here is another topic that I think you will be interested in.

Mail Order Wood

As noted in the thread this place ships free with a minimal order. I didn't go to the site and check this morning but if memory serves me correct it's a $50 order. Whatever it was it was very reasonable. Hope this helps.


----------



## geigs (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the info - I was able to find a place somewhat locally as well - site is charcoalstore.com and has wood and lump charcoal and best of all it is only about 40 min from my house!

Thanks again
~geigs


----------



## cheech (Dec 16, 2006)

Geigs if you are still interested I have access to apple and cherry. I have a friend who is a truck driver and lives in Minn as well. Next time he is in town and can ask him to bring some back with him


----------

